# Operating a stack of older Alpine gear, H701, DVA-5200, CVA-1003, KCA-410C, etc.



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I was offered a killer price that could net me a stack of ~2000-era Alpine gear. What I have now is the CDA-7998, CHA-S1214 12-disc changer, and the KCA-410C Versatile Link. What I would get from this deal that I have an interest in using, if it's worth the removal of the 7998, is:

CVA-1003
DVA-5200
plus a CHA-S634 changer

The 1003 and the 5200 were recently serviced by Alpine. The only way I would use these units is if I added the PXA-H701 processor(which is on my wish list but not in my possession). I like the idea of having a screen and DVD player for my son on long drives.

I've been reading manuals and doing some searching on Google and I have unanswered questions.

1. Does the KCA-410C work with the CVA-1003 and DVA-5200? I don't need to run 2 changers but I want to since I would have the hardware.

2. The 701 manual states something to the effect that EQ and time correction on the DVA-5200 won't work when the 701 is connected. Does this mean the RUX-C701 is necessary? 

This might be harder to answer, but is this old equipment still worth using now that Alpine has released several generations of newer models?


----------

